# Does anyone know the cause of dark, dry menstrual blood / delayed period?



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

I do not remember all the hormonal ups and downs from my charting days.

Before I had kids I often felt like my period was 'delayed' meaning I would feel like it was coming and then it would come 5-8 days later then I expected (this happened just about every month). My cycles were 33-38 days long. Then I did not just bleed, instead I'd have mostly dark thick dried blood. I once asked my obgyn and was told this was 'old blood'. Wish I would've ask for more information.

Since my period returned about a year ago my period has been pretty regular, about 28-30 days, the last 4 were exactly 28 days. This one came late, but I had that same feeling of expectation but then bled 4 days late. Same thick dark "old" blood.

Anyone else have this?

If I had to guess, it seems like I ovulate on time, and then the second part of my cycle is delayed (ie longer than 14 days). I know this is uncommon, usually if your cycle lengths vary its because the time of ovulation changes. But in my theory the 'old blood' makes sense.

Ideas?


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

bumping cuz this is important to me


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure. My cycles have been very strange after my second child. Have you tried charting to see when you actually are ovulating? Are you still nursing?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I always spot brown a few days before my period comes in full swing. However, I've got progesterone issues and my luteal phase is actually very short. I think the brown is either hormonal as clearly I'm not operating correctly in that area or just my body. The only times I ovulated and then had a 17 or even 20 day luteal phase (is that what you were seeing on your chart?) it was because I was pregnant and having an early miscarriage due to (unkown at the time and then initially uncorrected by the reproductive endocronologist until they "proved" I was having early miscarriages with blood tests) progesterone deficiency. I think pregnancy is the only way you have over a 14 day luteal phase. Is it all brown blood? That would concern me enough to want to talk again to the doctor.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

I used to, before children, sometimes have almost all brown blood. This was in my 20s, I was very thin (always had been) 5'7" and 125 lbs. and ate a low-fat diet, because I thought that was how to eat healthy. I also would go 2, 3 months without having a period (or ovulating). I always thought it was fat related; when I put on about 10 more pounds, (which frankly is too much for me) I started to have regular periods again. I have always suspected a hormonal imbalance.

Now I eat TF with lots of great fats and meats but I just had this period that was delayed then had a day and a half of 'old blood' then became normal.

Anyone else? I went to see my midwife the day before my 'old blood' period began, ugh!

I think charting might be helpful.......thanks for the idea.


----------



## rainbringer (Dec 2, 2007)

This happens to me when I drink a lot of raspberry tea. No idea why though.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I had very similar experiences prior to having kids (thin, lack of ovulation/long cycles, etc.) but I think they were all progesterone and miscarriage related in retrospect.

Charting might really help sort this out. Do you still have your basal thermometer? I just bought a new one again as I plan to try to sort myself out.

If you remember could you let me know what you find out since we seem to have similar issues?


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

It's interesting that you posted this, because I had something very similar happen this month. My period was 2 days late, then I had really bad, and sharp, cramps. These were different than my normal AF cramps. Now, AF has lasted for 10 days, and hopefully will be gone tomorrow. My normal flow is around 4-6 days. The color was different than normal, and started out brownish. I was wondering if I had an early mc.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

hmmm, bri'sgirl, that sounds possible to me because of the length. Mine were not mc's however, it happened every cycle.

sbgrace - i will update!

rainbringer, i'm confused about how the rrl could cause a dry blood period - all i know is it's a great uterine tonic.

anyone alse have 'old blood'?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

For me a period like that is annovulatory. My cycles still have not stabilized since ds weaned almost 3 years ago. I am trying vitex to try and get my body going again but so far I am still having a none o cycle every couple of months.


----------

